# Rush Hour Richmond VA?



## Dustijam (Jan 9, 2006)

In late April I have some business to conduct on the outskirts of Richmond, just off 295.  Thinking of staying at one of the areas B&B or even Williamsburg, but would need to travel back up Route 60 or 64 each morning for 8 o’clock start time.    

I know Williamsburg is about 40 minutes away from the jobsite without traffic, so my question is, is there a rush hour to Richmond that I should factor in?

Thanks you Southern Boys and Gals!


----------



## leejaime97 (Jan 9, 2006)

Rush hours seems to be about 7:30 - 8:45...it also depends on bad drivers and accidents...

Either leave a little bit earlier so you get to where you are going a little before 7:45am and you should be OK...


----------



## caribbean (Jan 9, 2006)

Coming from W'Burg via I-64 to I-295 shouldn't be much of a problem. Most of the back ups from that direction are much closer into town on I-64 headed into town. I would think that taking I-295 would skirt you around most of the problem areas. If I had to guess, W'Burg itself & I-64 may well be more crowded than I-295. What part of I-295?


----------



## Dustijam (Jan 9, 2006)

*Not Jersey*

The directions I have syas my destination is "5327 Charles City Rd"  which on Mapquest looks like it is just before 295 going west, and south of 64.  Did a route from Williamsburg and it says take 64 West to 106, so I guess I would never have to get on 295.

Wow, can't believe rush hour does not start till  7:30.  I guess it is not quite like Jersey/New York rush, eh?  Sounds like if I tag on an extra 10 or 15 minutes I'll have no problem.  

Thanks!


----------



## caribbean (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, that's out in the White Oak / Elko area and should be no problem at all. I would tack on 20 minutes extra the first day to allow for missed turns, then day 2 you should know how long it really takes.


----------

